# Garmin etrex 30 SET (Pulsgurt Radhalter SD Akkus Ladegerät) NEUW. Preis: 280 EUR VB



## philpil (6. Februar 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...radhalter-sd-akkus-ladegeraet)-neuw-/51636302

Verkaufe neuwertiges *Garmin etrex 30 im Komplettset* bestehend aus allem was das Biker-, Geocacher-, Jogger- und Wandererherz gegehrt: GPS, Pulsgurt, Radhalterung, SD Karte, Ladegerät und Batterien.

Alle Zubehörteile sind original von Garmin bzw. von namhaften Herstellern wie Sanyo und Sandisk. Das eTrex30 ist im *Originalkarton* mit allem Zubehör.

Das Gerät selbst wie auch alles Zubehör wurde am 05.12.2011 gekauft (8 Wochen alt) und ist in *einwandfreiem neuwertigem Zustand*.

Das Gerät wurde noch nicht bei Garmin registriert, die Garmin Karte Topo Light ist also noch kostenfrei downloadbar.

Summe der UVPs 378 Euro.


Preis *VB 280 Euro* zzgl Versand mit DHL (ca. 7 Euro versichert)


- GPS *Handgerät eTrex 30* inkl. kostenlosem Download einer Region Topo Deutschland Light (UVP 259 Euro)
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=87774

- Garmin *Herzfrequenzsensor mit komfortablem TEXTIL* Brustgurt und digitaler Uebertragung (ANT+) (UVP 69 Euro)
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=15490

- Garmin *Radhalterung* mit inkl. Kabelbindern fuer alle Lenkergrössen (UVP 12 Euro)
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=11411

- SanDisk *Micro SDHC 8GB* Class 4 Speicherkarte inkl. Adapter auf normale SD Grösse (UVP 14 Euro)

- Sanyo *Eneloop Ladegerät* MQR06 inkl. *4x AA Akkus* (UVP 24 Euro)
http://www.eneloop.info/de/produkte/ladegeraete/sets-mit-mqr06.html



Hier der Link:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...radhalter-sd-akkus-ladegeraet)-neuw-/51636302


----------

